

The Journeyman Programmer - C#, Lisp, Python, Erlang & More - tomh
http://softwareisart.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/the-journeyman-programmer-c-lisp-python-erlang-more/

======
mynameishere
_And now to Python - it's use of forced indentation is great._

Uh huh. There's the problem with fashions in programming languages. Even the
purest BS misfeatures are celebrated. Hey, if you really like bondage and
discipline, I've got some languages you might like:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortran>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COBOL>

~~~
euccastro
<http://www.secnetix.de/~olli/Python/block_indentation.hawk>

